# Question for Eric/Mike



## Guest (Jul 20, 2001)

After being on day 49 of the tapes my mother passed away suddenly. I haven't been able or interested in doing the tapes, but feel I need to start again. I haven't listened for about 3 weeks. Where do I start? Should I start from the beginning or pick up somewhere else? It has been a rough month. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

PCH, I dunno what you should do with the schedule, but I'm sure Eric or Mike will pop in here with some help on that soon. I just wanted to extend my condolences on the passing of your Mom. I'm so sorry for your loss & that it was so sudden. I'll be thinking of you. BQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi PCH,Firstly so sorry to hear of your loss.I was in the same position 18 months ago, you will get support here, but if you need additional support on the program or otherwise email me direct and I will help where I can.Re the restarting, you have gone through one of the most traumatic events life can bring.So I would suggest you start again with the program for day 1.Let us know if we can help further.Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just popped in to say you have my thoughts and prayers and was so sorry about your dear mother....I also have lost mine when she was still pretty young...so my heart goes out to you at this time. Be sure to take some extra time for yourself and be gentle and kind to yourself. Take care and God bless.. (((HUGS))) ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

pch42, I am so sorry to hear this news and my sincere condolences.Like Mike says he was in the same position and will be able to help you out.I will keep you in my thoughts,and again am very sorry to hear of your loss.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

pch42, I hope your okay.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

